# Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR's - Share your experience



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

If you've ridden these wheels I would be really interested in hearing your experience with them.

Thank You!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been riding them for the last 6 months or so, they are great wheels. Not too light, but very stiff. Braking is loud and annoying, but you stop when you want to stop, even in the rain. I got them on sale from performance bike a while back, no way I would pay $2500 for them.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been super happy with mine. Brake squeal goes away relatively quickly. No problems on climbs, flats, etc. Great wheels.

$2500 for them is insane though.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I f;(())ing love them. They work and work. Totally happy. But the price is the drawback, I get a modest 15% team discount and I traded something in.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

After getting a chance to compare the Mavics to a set of handbuilts, I won't buy Mavic again.

There really is no comparison. My handbuilts are smoother and brake better, even without the "Exalith" coating upcharge.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree PaxRomana, my handbuild Mavics are awesome!


----------



## Philhumphrey (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi All, 

I've just been offered a set of these as an "upgrade" on a set of C24 TUs (the full carbon ones) on a SLR01 (still figuring out the deal). Long story short, i don't want the C24s as they're tubular. 

The ones i've been offered are with the carbon spokes, however very flat and wide so i suspect it's actually an 12/13 model wheel. They don't seem to be on the mavic site, but on google, with reviews around 2012ish.....

Here's a picture of them on the SLR01 -



Nothing seems to be like it on the mavic site. Not sure it's worth a 400 premium, considering the C24 TUs retail at 3k....

Question though to the mavic crowd, are these really 2012/13 SLRs? and if i was going to go Mavic on the 14 line-up (seems being in Switzerland service, guarantee with Mavic is a lot easier) which model should i go for?

Over the next day or so, i'm going back into the dealership and asking about this, plus getting a price on; 

- Enve 3.4 & 6.7
- Zipp 404 FCs
- whatever Mavics you guys recommend 

Thanks in advance. 

Phil.


----------

